# HTML Ausdruck mit Fußzeile



## Blace (3. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade dabei eine HTML - Seite zu gestalten.
Nun soll es möglich sein den Text dieser einfachen html Seite, ohne frames, auszudrucken. Dazu habe ich die Seite mit css und @media print schon etwas angepasst.
Nun bekomm ich es aber leider nicht hin, einen Text beim ausdrucken immer ganz unten auf jedem Blatt zu platzieren.
Bzw. wenn das garnicht machbar ist ihn wenigstens auf der letzten seite ganz unten zu platzieren. Ist das irgendwie möglich?
Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.
Danke schonmal
Tobias B.


----------



## custommax (5. Dezember 2008)

Das einzige was mir dazu jetzt einfallen würde - währe die seite bei einem Klick auf "drucken" in einer neuen Datei zu speichern und dann aber nur bestimmte Inhalte bestimtm soritert. Das währe dann alleridngs PHP.
Das heist: --->
deine Homepage hat Texte + Inhalte. Diese werden benannt mit php z.b. nach $Inhalt, $inhalt 2... Dann kannst du bestimmen wie die erstellte datei aussehen soll. $Kopf §inhalt,..,§Fuß
So ungefähr ginge das dann. War jetzt alleridngs nur eine Vorstellung/Idee, die nur mit PHP geht.

<------------------------------------------------------>

Edit: Ich hab jetzt mal was zusammengebsatelt. Es funktioneirt folgender Masen.
Du hast die Dateien: Index.php , inhalt.htm, inhakt2.htm, print.htm
In der Index sieht der Code so aus:

```
<body>
<?php
$inhalt = 'inhalt.htm'; //Link zum Inhalt
$inhalt2 = 'inhalt2.htm'; //Sonstige Inhalte

	echo "<iframe src='$inhalt' width='100%' height='100%' frameborder='0'></iframe>";
    echo "<hr />";
    echo "<iframe src='$inhalt2' width='100%' height='100%' frameborder='0'></iframe>";
    echo "<a href='print.htm' target='_blank'>Druckvorschau + Drucken</a>"
 ?>


</body>
```

Durch iframe werden die Inhalt-pages angezeigt.
Diese sehen so aus:
Inhalt.htm

```
<h1>Anzeige inhalt.htm</h1>
<br />
<a>Text aus der Inhalt.htm</a>
```
inhalt2.htm

```
<h1>Anzeige inhalt2.htm</h1>
<br />
<a>Text aus der Inhalt2.htm</a>
```
Diese lassen sich beliebig ausweiten. Doch ich empfehle dir diese so zu machen wie sie auch später beim drucken aussehen sollen. Andere Sachen kannst du ja in der Index.php noch dazu einfügen.
In der Index.php wird nun auf die print.htm verlinkt, diese sieht so aus:

```
<h2>Druckvorschau</h2>

<?php
$kopf = 'kopf.htm'; //Link zum Inhalt
$fuss = 'fuss.htm'; //Sonstige Inhalte
$inhalt = 'inhalt.htm'; //Link zum Inhalt
$inhalt2 = 'inhalt2.htm'; //Sonstige Inhalte

	echo "<iframe src='$inhalt' width='100%' height='' frameborder='0'></iframe>";
    echo "<hr />";
    echo "<iframe src='$inhalt2' width='100%' height='' frameborder='0'></iframe>";
    echo "<a href='javascript:self.print()'>Seite drucken</a>";
 ?>
```

Ich hoffe du versteht die Codes. Sinn ist es also externe inhalt Dateien zu erstellen die dann gedruckt werden. Zusätzliche Inhalte, Styles können dazu eingetippt werden in der index.php

Gruß Max


----------

